# Peja out for the Regular Season..



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Reported by Grant and ESPN... looks like hes done for the rest of the week, maybe a game or two into the playoffs... well i just hope he gets well soon and doesnt try to rush it..


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Please pray that Pedja and the rest of the team gets better and stays healthy!! :gopray:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What happened?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Weasel said:


> What happened?


Strained his groin, I think when he was doing a fade away 3 in the pocket, then he ran down the other end and grabed his groin area.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

let's face it, we were most definetaly going to lose both games to Pheonix anyway, so if we can still beat Utah (on the road) and Peja comes back for the first game of the playoffs, a week from tomorrow I think, then this isn't that bad, I mean, we're Kings fans, we have had to become immune to this sort of thing, or we wouldnt have made it through the past 3 seasons.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> let's face it, we were most definetaly going to lose both games to Pheonix anyway, so if we can still beat Utah (on the road) and Peja comes back for the first game of the playoffs, a week from tomorrow I think, then this isn't that bad, I mean, we're Kings fans, we have had to become immune to this sort of thing, or we wouldnt have made it through the past 3 seasons.


Phx has been playing some sub par basketball as of late vs bad teams, they have been winning games late in the 4th quater. I think we could still beat them at home with out Peja.Kings need to just play inspired basketball and build on our mini run.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Man this sucks. :nonono:

Hopefully he gets better for the playoffs. :gopray:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Late season injuries are a major bummer, especially when you are jockeying for your playoff seeding. My Sonics just got Rashard Lewis back after missing eight games. He is still kinda rusty, but its darn good to have him back.

G-Force


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Late season injuries are a major bummer, especially when you are jockeying for your playoff seeding. My Sonics just got Rashard Lewis back after missing eight games. He is still kinda rusty, but its darn good to have him back.
> 
> G-Force


Yeah this one hurts the Kings alot because Peja was avg 25pts and shooting his best % of any month, he looked like he was back.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Late season injuries are a major bummer, especially when you are jockeying for your playoff seeding. My Sonics just got Rashard Lewis back after missing eight games. He is still kinda rusty, but its darn good to have him back.
> 
> G-Force


And Vladi is still out. Hope he gets back soon too. :gopray:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah this one hurts the Kings alot because Peja was avg 25pts and shooting his best % of any month, he looked like he was back.


Oh, don't remind me...


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:curse:  I feel angry and sad at the same time!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> let's face it, we were most definetaly going to lose both games to Pheonix anyway...


Why give up on those games? Phoenix is a beatable team when you can run up and down with them (a la Golden State). Plus, they might be looking ahead to their match up against Denver on that home game...I wouldn't just say these were 'gimmie' games vs. the Kings.

:sfight:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dang, that just sucks for the Kings. It seems like for the past 3 years, whenever the playoffs come around, you guys are never at full strength.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Peja was on fire at the start of last nights game too. He was hitting 3's like they were going out of style. I wish him a quick return though. He is a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> let's face it, we were most definetaly going to lose both games to Pheonix anyway, so if we can still beat Utah (on the road) and Peja comes back for the first game of the playoffs, a week from tomorrow I think, then this isn't that bad, I mean, we're Kings fans, we have had to become immune to this sort of thing, or we wouldnt have made it through the past 3 seasons.


why would you say we were most definitely going to lose those games against phoenix. they are not that good. we just gotta go out there and play and we could beat anybody. we are scoring at a better pace then they are as of late, and are defence has the potential to be better than theirs. so, no, i wouldnt say we would lose those games.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn, ruining my fantasy basketball team


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Dang, that just sucks for the Kings. It seems like for the past 3 years, whenever the playoffs come around, you guys are never at full strength.


Maybe we really need to move to Las Vegas. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

kamego said:


> Peja was on fire at the start of last nights game too. He was hitting 3's like they were going out of style. I wish him a quick return though. *He is a lot of fun to watch.*


He sure is. :yes:

He had 4 threes I believe before he got injured. :nonono:

Probably was going for the record.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> He sure is. :yes:
> 
> He had 4 threes I believe before he got injured. :nonono:
> 
> Probably was going for the record.


Yeah and on the last three the next time down the floor he was holding his groin.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah and on the last three the next time down the floor he was holding his groin.


So then its the threes fault. :laugh: 

:nonono:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Man... This team is just snakebitten... Can't we have one healthy season?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

S-Star said:


> Man... This team is just snakebitten... Can't we have one healthy season?


Apparently not. :nonono:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I didnt say that we had no chance against Pheonix, but fast-breaking teams kill us, Bibby wont keep Nash out of the lane even once, and they can kill us with athleticism in the half court even if we get back on D. They are exactly the type of team we lose too. We were short handed already.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

103-78 right now, and no one is arguing with me :nonono:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> 103-78 right now, and no one is arguing with me :nonono:


Even with Pedja, I thought the Suns game was going to be the remaining game we might lose to. So with NO Pedja, that makes it much tougher to win.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

i know its stupid to look into scenarios of "if we lose" and "they win" kind of stuff, but we are in 6th now and play seattle if it stays. if we beat them we most likely get san antonio in the 2nd round. with the new bodies we have we probably match up better with san antonio than phoenix.
so i'll just wait and and see, but who knows what can happen next in this crazy season :krazy:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> i know its stupid to look into scenarios of "if we lose" and "they win" kind of stuff, but we are in 6th now and play seattle if it stays. if we beat them we most likely get san antonio in the 2nd round. with the new bodies we have we probably match up better with san antonio than phoenix.
> so i'll just wait and and see, but who knows what can happen next in this crazy season :krazy:


I agree with you on matching better with San Antonio. Just one problem would be Duncan. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Facts about groin strains 



> DEFINITION
> Injury to the muscles or tendons in the area of the groin where the abdomen meets the thigh. Muscles, tendons and bones comprise units. These units stabilize the pelvis and allow its motion. A strain occurs at a unit's weakest part. TYPES OF STRAINS Mild (Grade I): Slightly pulled muscle without tearing of muscle or tendon fibers. There is no loss of strength.
> Moderate (Grade II): Tearing of fibers in a muscle, tendon or at the attachment to bone. Strength is diminished.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So Adelman said mild. So that means 2 to 10 days. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So Adelman said mild. So that means 2 to 10 days. :whoknows:


Yeah, but Peja a pro athlete so its probably going to heal faster then normal.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah, but Peja a pro athlete so its probably going to heal faster then normal.


Hopefully. :gopray:

But he shouldn't speed the process though. It might reinjure the injury.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

> PROBABLE OUTCOME
> If this is a first-time injury, proper care and sufficient healing time before resuming activity should prevent permanent disability. Average healing times are:
> Mild strain: 2 to 10 days.


Hopefully this is enough time for Pedja to be back by PO! :gopray: 

Didn't Pedja have an earlier groin problem too? I guess it was Moderate strain? He was out for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Hopefully this is enough time for Pedja to be back by PO! :gopray:
> 
> Didn't Pedja have an earlier groin problem too? I guess it was Moderate strain? He was out for at least 2 weeks.


Probably its in the same place. 

If it is then he should be careful about it and if it means us getting out of the playoffs so be it. His health is more important to us for the future.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Heard some news from radio:

Pedja: said that he's feeling better and believes he should be back in time for playoffs.

Bobby: going to see a specialist and if he pass the strength test, he might play the last game or regular season and be in the playoffs.

Brad: not 100% and there's a chance he might not play in the playoffs unless Kings make the 2nd round.  



PLEASE GET BETTER, GUYS!!!! :gopray:


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Twix said:


> Heard some news from radio:
> 
> Pedja: said that he's feeling better and believes he should be back in time for playoffs.
> 
> ...


thats pretty good news :biggrin:


----------

